# Giant TCR Fork Help!!



## The Irish Roller (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi
I'm wondering if anyone out there can help me locate a Giant TCR full carbon fork for my 04 TCR?
I'm looking for the Black carbon one with the Blue and Silver flashes on it, like JimmyMac's one in the photo thread, page 3 i think? with a longish steerer.

My one has been cut too short and i'm desperately trying to find another.

Here's hoping
M


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Short of eBay, you will not find one exactly the same. If you go back to your Giant dealer, the dealer can get you a replacement fork. It will not have the colored graphics. It will likely be black carbon and say "Giant" on it. I wanted my TCR Advanced fork replaced and Giant could sell me a plain black carbon fork with an "Advanced" logo on it. Unfortunately, I have the T-Mobile brand bike so my original fork says "T-Mobile" on it.


----------

